# anyone whose water broke only moments before delivery?



## 128375 (Jan 30, 2009)

my mom and grandmom have had these kind of deliveries, where their water never broke until moments before baby came out. that's all i know, so i'm wondering if there is any kind of patter for this kind of labor. if you had a delivery like this, what was your labor like? long, short, back labor? were all your babies like that?


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

DS was an induction via AROM, so can't say what would have happened with him.

With DD1, my water broke as she was crowning and she was born about 7 minutes later. With DD2, my water once again broke when she crowned and she was out about 3 hours later. Both of those labors were just over 2 hours.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

With my #2, my water broke (with a gush) one contraction (like 30 seconds) before my daughter's head popped out. Labor, from first contraction to birth, was a grand total of four hours. Normal labor (not back labor).

My #1 had PROM 18 hours before labor really got going. 4 hours of "real" labor.
#3 broke sometime within an hour of his birth, but can't really remember when. 5.5 hours of labor.
#6 had PROM about a week, maybe two, before she was born. But it was a slow leak and I did not realize what it was until deliver. 1.25 hours of labor.

I don't really remember when the others broke, but sometime after labor began and before delivery.


----------



## ivymae (Nov 22, 2005)

With DD1, we assume my water broke about an hour before she was born (I pushed in the water for quite a while, and when i got out to push on the bed it had already broken, so it must have in the water), but with DD2, I was the one who caught her, and her water burst right at the beginning of pushing, and three pushes later she was out. Both of my labors were fairly quick, with DD2's being longer (though that was my own fault for not realizing/admitting I needed more space/seclusion). I can't actually imagine having my water burst before transition, though i do envy people whose water breaks, and then they KNOW they are going to have a baby soon. I am always in denial until transition hits, wondering if it will all just stop soon.


----------



## BarefootScientist (Jul 24, 2007)

My water broke when I was pushing in the car, about 5 minutes away from the hospital, he was born as soon as we got to the hospital.

This was after 11ish hours of very easy-to-handle contractions every 2-4 minutes (so easy I did NOT think birth was imminent, obviously), and about 20 minutes of fast and furious, not as easy to handle transition contractions.

HTH.


----------



## welsh (Feb 14, 2007)

Labor with DS was an intense 4 hrs. Water broke in transition and DS was born about 30 mins later.


----------



## mummytoH (Nov 1, 2009)

My labour was only 5.5 hrs in hospital & my waters must have gone in the bath in hospital (I'm sure I remember feeling a weird click/pop) and they had gone before I got into the birthing pool. I managed a 10lb boy on gas & air and I've heard labour is 'easier' if your waters are still there as if they go first, you're having a 'dry' labour!? Never heard of that before though.


----------



## aramat (May 19, 2007)

Mine break near the end; I think it's pretty common? I think Vitamin C during pregnancy is supposed to help strengthen the bag of waters, and I did drink tons ((tons)) of V8 Juice in both prior pregnancies.


----------



## 128375 (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks mama's. this is sooooo interesting. seems like you all had fairly short labors or short pushing stage. be interesting to see how it turns out for me. my family is from the Caribbean and my mom calls water breaking just moments before delivery 'dry labor' but whenever i ask someone in the US/google it, it's the opposite, we refer to dry labor as when the water breaks at the very beginning of labor - meaning you're laboring without the cushion of the bag of waters.

Did anyone have dilation that just jumped to 10 in a very short period. Like say, you went from 4 to 10 in less than an hour, or something?


----------



## sparkygirl74 (Jun 1, 2005)

My water broke while pushing with my son (second birth) I only pushed for nine minutes all together so it was pretty close to the end. Apparently I soaked a nurse!


----------



## rachel65655 (May 27, 2009)

My water breaks when the baby comes out. I have relatively quick labors with the longest being 9 hours. I also have pretty painless labor until transition, which usually hits just an hour before baby is here.


----------



## NekeT (May 9, 2009)

My water didn't break until I started pushing as well. I was in labor for about 11 hours, 4of those being really intense. Mostly back labor and I didn't push very long, 3 pushes and she was out.

I'm pretty sure the ideal is to keep the bag of waters intact for as long as possible. I know my midwife consistently tells me to get enough Vitamin C to strengthen my bag of waters and she definitely doesn't believe in breaking it.


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

My youngest (6 days old) was born in the caul, so it never broke on its own (3 hr labor). I did take quite a bit of vit c this pregnancy too. My last birth it broke during pushing (one big push and dd was born, 1.5 hr labor).


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

This happened with my son (water broke at crowning) it was a short and easy 3 hour labour.


----------



## elf_babykins (Jan 16, 2007)

My baby was a caul baby too. Her sac broke as she was coming out. My pushing stage was maybe 30 minutes? Have you read some of the myth surrounding caul babies? I think it's pretty neat! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caul


----------



## 128375 (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pjs* 
My youngest (6 days old) was born in the caul, so it never broke on its own (3 hr labor). I did take quite a bit of vit c this pregnancy too. My last birth it broke during pushing (one big push and dd was born, 1.5 hr labor).

how much vit c were you taking?


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

My UC was like that... water broke right before he crowned... I actually got a few minutes of relief after it happened and was able to ask DH to do a few things... and then my body needed to start pushing..

With my first the waters were "accidentally" broken by a doctor after I got transferred for "failure to progress"..

With my second my water broke before labour started...


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

between 1,000 and 1,500 each day ( a packet of emergen-c, plus a glass or two of oj daily)


----------



## sostinkinhappy (May 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *preciousstone* 

Did anyone have dilation that just jumped to 10 in a very short period. Like say, you went from 4 to 10 in less than an hour, or something?

Me, twice. Both baby #2 & #3 were posterior - I can't imagine how fast their deliveries would have been had they been in the right position...

With baby #2, I went from 4 cm to delivery in about 40 minutes. Bag of waters broke about 1 hour before contractions started. The doctor had checked me at 8 cm and thought he had time to go back to the office and take care of a few more patients. He didn't even make it across the parking lot before he was called back. DS was born just as the doc rushed back into the room, catching him with his bare hands. Even the nurses were surprised at how fast he came.

With baby #3, I went from 4 cm to delivery in about 25 minutes. I only had one big contraction & that was when I got up to walk down the hall from the triage room (where I was 4 cm) to the birthing room about 10 minutes after they decided to admit me. I remember yelling that I couldn't do this anymore (thinking I was still a 4!!!) as I climbed up on the bed. The when midwife checked me and said, "Honey, you already have - he's right here!" I pushed a couple of times and then sploooosh, he was there. He was born with the bag of waters intact.

(Baby #1 was a fairly normal 13 hour labor with about 1 1/2 hours of pushing).


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

With DS my membranes ruptured and contractions were immediately 5 mins apart (water breaking was my first sign of labor). I was already 2-3 cm dilated for a few weeks with him. Labor overall was pretty easy and manageable (used Hypnobirthing). Transition was a bit intense but still not too bad. Labor was 6-6.5 hours.

With DD, my labor was about 3 hours, and again pretty manageable (with hypnobirthing + hypnobabies). Transition was much less noticeable and I showed up to the birth center 10 cm dilated w/ no clue I was that far along. I didn't have a lot of rectal pressure like I did with my first (not sure if that was related to membranes still being in tact). Membranes didn't rupture til I was pushing.


----------



## nikwik (Sep 3, 2004)

#1 - I went in way early (30 mins after bloody show) because I was young and scared and uninformed. Epidural and pitocin were both used, so I have no idea how long labor would have lasted... water broke just in time for them to not pop it, and I think I had maybe 20-25 minutes of pushing.

#2 - Had a nice, laid-back labor at home. Contractions began around noon, but they weren't anything to write home about; enough to make me a little uncomfortable trying to take care of errands, but not enough to make me think I'd have a baby that night. It was nearly 9pm when we left for the hospital -- after talking to my doula about a hot/cold/crying sensation that hit me (she later explained that was the baby entering transition). 10cm on arrival, pushing before the water broke... I'll never see those stupid yellow light bulbs the same way, thanks to comments by DH and doula. Finally had water break, about 2 good big pushes later that the baby was out... all in all, 22 minutes after getting there.

#3 - Labor began around 5pm, easy contractions again, discomfort but very little pain. By 8pm I'd called MIL to pick up our son for the night, while I got last minute junk tossed into my overnight bag. Arrived at hospital sometime around 9ish; baby was here about 18-19 minutes later. Again, water didn't break until she was in the canal.


----------



## beebalmmama (Jul 21, 2005)

I think mine broke during transition or at the beginning of the pushing stage. I had a relatively short labor, 8 hours. But I was in intense active labor for 6 hours of it (contractions 1-2 minutes apart). About an hour of pushing, but with an emergency episiotomy at the end which got him out quicker.


----------



## toddlermama16 (Jun 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty* 
With my #2, my water broke (with a gush) one contraction (like 30 seconds) before my daughter's head popped out. Labor, from first contraction to birth, was a grand total of four hours. Normal labor (not back labor).


This is almost exactly what happened with my 3rd child. My hard labor was around six hours long, with her still high and free-floating until the very end. She moved down very quickly and was born after only a couple of good pushes.


----------



## moonInLion (Mar 1, 2009)

With DS, water broke after 5 hours of active labour (and 12 hours of labour altogether), but baby took another 2 hours to come out.

With DD, I was fully dilated and pushing, when I suddenly realized that my water had not broken yet....which happened shortly afterwards and then she came out within a couple of minutes.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

With DS2 I was in labor for 8 hours (didn't get bad until the last 3, though) and about 20 min before I started pushing my water broke...after I had been laying down in bed for a while and I sat up, I felt a huge gush...felt the urge to push within 15 min and a few pushes later he was born.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD1 was a 19 hour labor, my membranes were ruptured by the MW when I was 10cm. SHe was born an hour later, I had spent that hour pushing.

DD2 was an 8 hour labor. My contractions got really intense, I climbed in the tub and she was born about 10 minutes later. My water broke sometime in the tub.

DS was a 4.5 hour labor, he was posterior so I had back labor, OUCH. My water broke while I was pushing or moments before. I just noticed the tub got cloudy when I started pushing.


----------



## josie423 (Jun 29, 2008)

Don't know about my mom, but my water didn't break with either baby until I was pushing. (Maybe 10 minutes before birth with #1 and 30-90 seconds before #2.)

I have a close friend whose water has broken hours before birth and even labor with all three. Everyone's different!


----------



## khaoskat (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *preciousstone* 
thanks mama's. this is sooooo interesting. seems like you all had fairly short labors or short pushing stage. be interesting to see how it turns out for me. my family is from the Caribbean and my mom calls water breaking just moments before delivery 'dry labor' but whenever i ask someone in the US/google it, it's the opposite, we refer to dry labor as when the water breaks at the very beginning of labor - meaning you're laboring without the cushion of the bag of waters.

Did anyone have dilation that just jumped to 10 in a very short period. Like say, you went from 4 to 10 in less than an hour, or something?

All I know is that with DS2, my last OB visit I was 4. When I showed up about 1 hour after calling I was full.

DS1 - I think I went from 2 to 10 in about 30-45 minutes after I was given an epidural.

DD1 - showed up with almost no labor and was at 9 1/2 to 10

DD2 - showed up with no labor and was 10 and no one would believe I was in labor and kept trying to tell me I didn't know what I was talking about when I kept telling them I needed to push.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *preciousstone* 
my family is from the Caribbean and my mom calls water breaking just moments before delivery 'dry labor' but whenever i ask someone in the US/google it, it's the opposite, we refer to dry labor as when the water breaks at the very beginning of labor - meaning you're laboring without the cushion of the bag of waters.

Huh. My concept of a "dry birth" (which is what I had with my #6) is a birth that has no "puddles" of water at the birth. Unlike most births, there were no gushes before the birth (water already leaked out) and no gushes that followed the baby. I had one tiny towel that was not even fully wet after the birth. Thus, it was "dry", although Baby was "gooey", because there was no water present at the time of the birth.


----------



## sostinkinhappy (May 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *khaoskat* 
...no one would believe I was in labor and kept trying to tell me I didn't know what I was talking about when I kept telling them I needed to push.

This was me too!!! I kept telling the nurse I felt like I needed to push and she said, "No, I just checked you and you were 4 cm." I told her, nooooooo I really needed to push. She told me again there was no way and that is when I yelled I couldn't do it any more. Then the midwife arrived and checked me and told me that I was complete and the baby was right there. So HA on that nurse.


----------



## Carma (Feb 10, 2006)

With DD I think they broke my water somewhere around 5 cm.
Labor with DS only took a little over 2 hours. I don't know when the water broke, I was still dry when we came to the hospital, he was born about 5 minutes later... I did have back labor.

Carma


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

i labored for 12 hours before an emergency c-sec and my water had not yet broken...i had gone through transition and was about 8 cm dialated, so i think had I continued it would have broken fairly close to actual birth


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

DD1--water broke about 15 mins before crowning, 6.75 hours into labor
DD2--water broke as she crowned, and she was out in one push; 2 hr labor
DS--water broke after his head was born, 2 minutes before his shoulders/body was born; 2 hour labor.

ETA: I had back labor with the last two; both were home water births.


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beebalmmama* 
I think mine broke during transition or at the beginning of the pushing stage. I had a relatively short labor, 8 hours. But I was in intense active labor for 6 hours of it (contractions 1-2 minutes apart). About an hour of pushing, but with an emergency episiotomy at the end which got him out quicker.

Wow, this is almost exactly my story! I was on hands and knees and just starting to feel pushing contractions (all the while screaming "I'm pooping!"







- I actually wasn't, it just sort of felt that way) when my water broke. For some reason they had me change positions to laying down







and my pushing contractions slowed way down. All in all, about 45 minutes of pushing, but with a 3rd degree episiotomy because of heart decels (and if I hadn't gotten him out on that push or the next, they had the vacuum extractor lying in wait







). But all in all, yeah, a pretty short uneventful labor. I was checked when I first arrived at the hospital at around 5:30 pm and I was 3cm...DS was born at 11:40 pm.


----------



## Beck024 (Aug 3, 2005)

All 4 of my labors have been very different. With #1 the water broke 12 hours before he was born and I actually heard a "pop" but it just trickled out. With baby #2, my water was broken artificially. With #3, my water broke with a gush and I did not even realize I was in labor until then. He was born the next morning. With baby #4, the water did not break until minutes before he was born and I didn't even notice it. I just remember hearing my midwife say there goes her water. The last labor was the quickest - he was born in under 2 hours of arriving at the hospital. So for me late rupture of membranes correlates with a short, nice delivery!


----------



## caro113 (Aug 25, 2008)

With DD, my waters broke around 1:20am. She was born at 2:02am. Of course, I woke up at 6am the previous morning in labour but it didn't get into anything major - I guess active labour - until around 9:30pm or so.


----------



## Craftymama (Jun 30, 2003)

With DS1, I was induced due to preeclampsia so they broke my water. (one month early) The induced labor was 8 hours.

With DD2, I was at the hospital for 30 minutes and then gave birth to her. (37 weeks) She came so fast, flew onto the bed with everything intact and when she landed onto the bed the bag of waters burst open. She was only 4 lbs though so I don't know if that made a difference. I was just glad that I hadn't been set up at the end of bed yet because there would've been no one to "catch" her. That labor was 3 hours total from first contraction.


----------



## krisalee (Jul 26, 2005)

Out of 7 births, only my last was like that- his head was born the same moment my water broke.

I'm of hoping for that again- that labor was one of the easiest I've had.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Moved to Birth and Beyond.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

yes, with one of my births, the water broke just as the baby came out. It was a very fast labor and birth. It actually hurt more then the one where my water broke the day before, though.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

My water never broke spontaneously at all - the midwife broke it just before the delivery. I think the baby would have been born in the sac if she hadn't.

I had a very nice labor for a first-time mom: 14 hours with maybe 1.5 to 2 h of pushing. I did have a lot of back pain with my contractions but I think the baby was facing the right way around so I don't think it was "back labor" per se. I did wait too long to come to the hospital - went through transition and the first part of pushing at home (not on purpose!), showed up at the hospital with only about 45 minutes to go.

Overall I think it is easier on the baby this way. She sort of rode out on a cushion of fluid and didn't look banged up at all compared to the other babies on the unit.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

With #1 the waters broke on their own about 4 hours before he was born. Total labor was 36 hours.

#s 2 & 3 were both AROM

#4 - don't remember

#5 - I had some trickling and we thought they had broken, but when I started bearing down and could see her head moving out they burst and got all over my midwife. With her I had prodromal labor off and on for 3 weeks prior but on the day she was born I labored for 11 hours.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Another caul baby here. The bag was leaking some but DS was born with the sac pretty much intact. I think it made the labor easier and I'm glad the midwife didn't try to pressure me into AROM.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

# 1 i had a little trickle while in labour (can't remember how far into labour) and my waters gushed when i was pushing her out. labour was 23hrs start-finish, back labour.
# 2 my waters 1/2 hour broke before labour started, my labour was 5 hours from waters breaking to him being born, also back labour.
#3 my waters broke about 10mins before she was born, labour was 8hrs start-finish, also back labour.
#4 waters broke 3 mins before he was born, labour was 4hrs start-finish, another back labour.


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *preciousstone* 
thanks mama's. this is sooooo interesting. seems like you all had fairly short labors or short pushing stage. be interesting to see how it turns out for me. my family is from the Caribbean and my mom calls water breaking just moments before delivery 'dry labor' but whenever i ask someone in the US/google it, it's the opposite, we refer to dry labor as when the water breaks at the very beginning of labor - meaning you're laboring without the cushion of the bag of waters.

Did anyone have dilation that just jumped to 10 in a very short period. Like say, you went from 4 to 10 in less than an hour, or something?

my first daughter my water broke at 4 cm, went to 10 in 45 min and then she pushed her own way out! i was in labor for a total of 3 hours

my second was a homebirth-was in labor for four hours total-my water did not break, she was born 'in a caul' (and a water birth as well!) since it was a very hands off homebirth, i cant tell you how many cms i was at what point, but i know i was 3 cms for a few weeks before active labor started.

my third birth was an induction with pit and arom and internal monitoring -so cant give any relevant info there.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Mine broke twice (2 layers of sac), both during pushing. Once was near the beginning and the other near the middle of a 45 minute 2nd stage. Long but easy early labor (20hrs), steady and powerful but quite tolerable active labor (7hrs), medium length and intense pushing stage.

Would have been cool to have him born in the caul, not sure if I'd like the spiritual or superstitious things that are associated with that.


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sostinkinhappy* 
This was me too!!! I kept telling the nurse I felt like I needed to push and she said, "No, I just checked you and you were 4 cm." I told her, nooooooo I really needed to push. She told me again there was no way and that is when I yelled I couldn't do it any more. Then the midwife arrived and checked me and told me that I was complete and the baby was right there. So HA on that nurse.

omg-the nurse at my first birth told me " youre not in as much pain as you think youre in" and "stop screaming youre freaking out the other women on the floor"

well when i screamed and told them i felt like i had to push, she said-lets check and see if youre 6 cm yet, if you are you can have an iv and drugs in your iv-then they pulled the sheet down and my daughter had pushed her head out!! no wonder i was screaming. (one more push and she was born-so i had a hands off birth in a hospital)


----------



## Shell_Ell (Jun 13, 2005)

With my second, my water broke 9 minutes before he was born, with the first push. I had a lonnnng latent stage, but about 5-6 hours of active labor. Most of transition I was in the birth pool and I labored down for quite a while before pushing.

I'm sort of expecting the same with this one (I'm 39 weeks with #3) but who knows what will happen. I definitely remember the sensation of it breaking though!


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

With my first, my water breaking signalled the start of the overwhelming urge to push. I did have to push about 40 minutes, but he had to rotate a bit.

With my second, I felt a little pushy, and then BAM my water broke and she dropped immediately to crowning position. I never felt the Ring of Fire with #1, probably from the extended pushing, but I sure as heck did with #2! She pretty much fell out on the next contraction.

Both labors were very "atypical," too. They started off with backaches that got more rhythmic and regular. I never felt a single contraction across my belly with #1 (they were there, the midwife could feel them with her hand on my stomach) - it was all in my back. With #2 it was like that too, only I could at least sense a tightening acrsos my belly, but all the discomfort was in my back. And I went from irregular 5-minute spaced contractions to pushing contractions without a typical "3 minutes, 2 minutes 1 minute" thing. Once I get into the final groove, I go from 5-6 cm to pushing in less than an hour.


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

The MW tried AROM when I was at 8 cm. She did snag the bag with the hook, but almost nothing came out because DD's head was pushing the bag tight against the cervix (so, keeping all the fluid behind her). The water didn't actually "break" until DD was crowning-- she basically came out on a little tide of water. It was neat.

My labor was 36 hours long. I think because I had the cushion of fluid the whole time, (and because it was gradual) it was very manageable.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

With #1 they broke my water to "speed things up", was still only a 9 hr labor. #2 was induced by AROM, 8 hrs.
#3, they broke my water after I was fully dilated. 3 hrs
#4 (1st homebirth) my waters broke on their own for the first time, after babe was crowning, 3 hrs. My midwife joked she was a little disappointed, she thought he was going to come in the caul!
I've been led to believe it's a good indication to have a strong bag of waters, and my mom had similar experiences and fast labors too.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

With #1 they broke my water to "speed things up", was still only a 9 hr labor. #2 was induced by AROM, 8 hrs.
#3, they broke my water after I was fully dilated. 3 hrs
#4 (1st homebirth) my waters broke on their own for the first time, after babe was crowning, 3 hr labor. My midwife joked she was a little disappointed, she thought he was going to come in the caul!
I've been led to believe it's a good indication to have a strong bag of waters, and my mom had similar experiences and fast labors too.


----------



## fyrwmn (Jan 5, 2009)

the dr broke my water at 9 cm. poor ds ended up with 3 little scratches on his head because he was sooo low.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

With both of my children my water broke while I was pushing. With DD (#1) I was laboring through transition in a squat, I felt a huge urge to push, and did, and with the push my water broke. I remember grunting and that feeling of Oh--- something is different-- something is coming-- Water broke with a pop and a gush, then I moved over to the bed, complete, and began to push.

With DS (#2) I arrived at the hospital after a few hours of not regular contractions and a strong feeling that it was time to go NOW!!! After chatting with my midwife for a few, she checked me and found I was 9cm with water bulging. I stood up, had two HUGE contractions. Water broke on the second, laid down and pushed DS out in two big pushes.

So for me, water broke with both at the onset of pushing.


----------



## engineer_mom (Dec 22, 2006)

Baby #1 - induction, waters broke during an exam, baby born hours later (maybe 4/5)
Baby #2 - 4 hr labor (from when I suspected things were happening), transition was at least 45 min, then there was a calmer period (didn't really feel that way at the time), waters broke as I was pushing (thought it was the head popping or something strange), baby born minutes later.


----------



## turnquia (May 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *preciousstone* 
thanks mama's. this is sooooo interesting. seems like you all had fairly short labors or short pushing stage. be interesting to see how it turns out for me. my family is from the Caribbean and my mom calls water breaking just moments before delivery 'dry labor' but whenever i ask someone in the US/google it, it's the opposite, we refer to dry labor as when the water breaks at the very beginning of labor - meaning you're laboring without the cushion of the bag of waters.

Did anyone have dilation that just jumped to 10 in a very short period. Like say, you went from 4 to 10 in less than an hour, or something?


Yes My first labor was 3.5 hours... my water broke I had 1 hour of no contractions. I got to hospital was 4 cm. 1.5hour later 5cm. 10 min later complete and pushed for 1 hour.

My 2nd 9 hour labor (double nuchal hands). I pushed for about 20 minutes... water broke about 5-10 min before he was born.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *preciousstone* 
my mom and grandmom have had these kind of deliveries, where their water never broke until moments before baby came out. that's all i know, so i'm wondering if there is any kind of patter for this kind of labor. if you had a delivery like this, what was your labor like? long, short, back labor? were all your babies like that?

DD1- About 20 hours of back labour. She was sunny side up so that would explain the back labour. I finally went in for pain meds (we were planning a uc) and she was born within the hour of getting there. Due to the type of pain killer I had they "needed"







to break my water but I held them off until I was ready to push. As soon as that was done she was born within 10 min. (though pushing was less....I had a drug overdose so was needing to be woken up between pushes which added some time to it all). Her labour was...startling to me I'd say. I was so set on having a water birth that I hadn't really paid attention to other coping techniques and I think that screwed me over. Water did not help my labour and was actually very irritating. I spent a good portion of my labour angry at all those "they" people who said it would work. This didn't help.









DD2- 10 hours from start to finish though I think it could have been shorter if I weren't stubborn.







I was waiting for that urge to push that everyone talks about. I don't get it but was willing to wait and see. This was a UC birth so I'm not sure how long I waited for once I hit complete. Her birth was a breeze but I honestly think any would have been in comparison to DD1's.







I had no back labour with her and while contractions started out pretty close from the beginning it was managable. I used my bath tub and spent probably 90% of the labour (and all the birth) in it. Once I decided I was done and started pushing my water broke (from the force of pushing). I pushed hard once, water broke, had a minute or so of a lull, and then BAM! A contraction hit hard and fast. Once that was over I got my bearing and was able to focus on pushing. I pushed for maybe 45 seconds until her head was out and then didn't need to do anymore. Her body spun out on it's own within 30 seconds of her head being out.

Since I am a UCer I don't measure dialtion. I did once or twice with DD2 early on and holy hell that hurt! I stopped after that.







I don't have any BH or prodormal labour or anything like that before hand. I'm either in labour or I'm not. Both of them were "overdue" with DD1 being about 8 days late and DD2 being 2 days late. I much prefer having intact water. That contraction after it broke with DD2 was ROUGH. That doesn't even begin to explain it. There I was, floating on my back, in the bathtub, at 40+ weeks pregnant and I flew to a standing position and spun in a circle to find something to grab hold of while telling DH, "I'm not sure what I want anymore!". It was a bit intense. If that's anything like labour without intact waters I want nothing to do with it.









This one is due in Dec. and I'm assuming it'll be the same and my water won't break until pushing or she'll be born in the caul.


----------



## Nikki74 (May 27, 2009)

With ds1 I was induced and the doctor broke my waters to get things going, which led to a prolapsed cord and emergency c-section.

With dd1, I had a 15 hour labour, and the waters did not break until I was fully dilated and had started pushing. The pushing urge came on pretty strongly soon after that, and I pushed for about 30 mins.

With baby no.3, I'll let you know in a day or two! My due date is today and I've started having a few contractions, so hopefully they'll pick up tonight and baby might be here soon!







At this moment, the bag of waters is still intact.


----------



## Banana731 (Aug 4, 2006)

dd 2's birth, my water broke on the push she came flying out with. I pushed with a bulging bag for 1 1/2 hrs(approx) It sucked, the bulging bag part. Had we not UC'ed, I probably would have asked the MW to break it for me. Maybe in the long run it was good that I was pushing out the bag for so long, she had a nuchal hand, but I only ended up with "skid marks". The labor itself was around 16 hours long with a totally sporadic labor pattern, no discernable transition, so I had no idea what was going on until my body started pushing!

I really religiously drank RRL tea during that pregnancy, so I did get quite a bit of vit c.


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *preciousstone* 
thanks mama's. this is sooooo interesting. seems like you all had fairly short labors or short pushing stage. be interesting to see how it turns out for me. my family is from the Caribbean and my mom calls water breaking just moments before delivery 'dry labor' but whenever i ask someone in the US/google it, it's the opposite, we refer to dry labor as when the water breaks at the very beginning of labor - meaning you're laboring without the cushion of the bag of waters.

Did anyone have dilation that just jumped to 10 in a very short period. Like say, you went from 4 to 10 in less than an hour, or something?

Yep, I was having prodromal labor for WEEKS before the real labor. I lost my plug and started having contractions friday morning, and I didn't go to ths hospital until the became really hard and furious at like 6 monday morning, and I was still only a 1 when I got to the hospital. when they checked me a few hours later i was maybe a 6 or 7 and then i gave birth at 3:18 PM. My water did not rbeak until he crowned.


----------



## buckeye_bebe (May 16, 2006)

My water broke when delivery was imminent. It was a very fast progression from HOLY CR*P PAIN to HOLY CR*P going to pee myself (didn't, just the pressure) to HOLY CR*P a flood came out of my vag. The flood of the water breaking signified the end of the pain and pressure, and started the urge to push. As soon as my water broke, in all seriousness, the pain ended completely and was replaced with the urge to push. That is why I say I had a pain-free birth.


----------



## greeneyedmama (Mar 5, 2009)

Lol, so much in this thread sounds SOO familiar! I've had 2 VERY fast labors.

DD1 was 2 hrs, 15 mins from first pain to out. Was showering and all of a sudden I fell over from the sudden huge weight shift of her completely flipping inside of me! Such an odd feeling like a fish haha. 2 minutes later I was in transition in the tub yelling but still not realizing I was truly in labor! I got out and walked around the house, at one point getting nauseous, also seeing a bit of bloody show. But I had NO clue what was going on and I remember being terrified what transition would be like if this was labor LOL! I was convinced I'd be in labor for at least 8 hours so ignored the bloody show and nausea that indicated it was almost over. I was attempting UC but when I thought as a first-time mom I'd have hours more of this then transition and birth, so I begged my DP to call an ambulance (







) so I could get pain meds(wish I would have stayed at home







). So after laboring at home for about 1 1/2 hours, I got to the hospital and I was 10 cm, in absolute agony with transition still!( However, once I got in the room my labor totally stalled! So I spent that last 30-45 minutes doing pointless pushing and feeling like I wasn't getting anything done. But she eventually came out lol. I wish they would have just left me alone for a bit until I could feel the contractions and not even have to push. No pain either once I was there other than in the middle of my back, she came out sunny side up.

With DD2 I expected a short birth, and it was, 1 hr, 15 mins! I was lying in bed and like with the first, my back started to ache. I sung, rolled, and rocked trying to distract myself, thinking it was just practice ones like I always have after sex when I'm preg. It worked but then got worse and I went to sit on the toilet so I could rock and rotate my back more comfortably. I was still not sure it was IT but once DP saw me he started getting things together and calling a ride lol! I got to the hosp. and of course they were assuming I was in first stage, but omg it was awful signing everything feeling like that! My labors are so fast and furious they are pretty much one long contraction so I would sit there with my eyes scrunched up feeling like I was being sliced to bits, waiting for it to pass so I could open my eyes and sign, but they never would pass! But this time, unfortunately or not, the pain didn't stop when I got there. When I got to the room(triage not even L & D lol!) I was 6 cm. 5 minutes later I could feel my cervix burning very slightly and told DP that she was coming. The nurse checked me, said, 'There's head!'







and my body took over! The pain was over, my body started feeling strong and amazing, and 2 big pushes and she flopped out like a fish. It was awesome!








Both labors came on after sex(several O's lol). And with DD2 I told her I was finally ready to meet her, made up her bassinet, and tried the rebozo technique on my belly for 10 minutes until it felt uncomfy. She came a few hours later! It was pretty amazing because until that day, I was not ready and scared; I had felt unready and been depressed the entire pregnancy.

With both births they automatically hooked me up to pitocin and both times I was in sooooo much pain I couldn't argue and I suppose it wasn't a big deal since it went so fast the IVs were only in me for a few minutes and after birth I ripped them out lol.

No ring of fire at all for either birth it amused me because I felt as stretchy as a rubber band but everyone talks like that is the worst part! (The stretching your lip over your head, pooping a watermelon, etc.







) And afterwards I jumped in the shower and was high for days.









My goodness I didn't mean to turn this into birth stories but it happened lol! I guess I'm feeling chatty.







They are both def. atypical, everyone freaks at my birth stories, I've even had a mom not really believe me, then talk like I cheated hahaha! I don't know how that would work...

Well to actually answer the question! The first time my water never broke so I assume while I was pushing the OB popped it ugh, since I could feel and see her head. The second time it popped as she came out. There is definitely correlation between length of labor and water breaking!


----------



## Livviesmom0207 (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *preciousstone* 
thanks mama's. this is sooooo interesting. seems like you all had fairly short labors or short pushing stage. be interesting to see how it turns out for me. my family is from the Caribbean and my mom calls water breaking just moments before delivery 'dry labor' but whenever i ask someone in the US/google it, it's the opposite, we refer to dry labor as when the water breaks at the very beginning of labor - meaning you're laboring without the cushion of the bag of waters.

Did anyone have dilation that just jumped to 10 in a very short period. Like say, you went from 4 to 10 in less than an hour, or something?

I went from 5-10 in just under 40 minutes!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

I had AROM my first two births, but with my third my water broke just as my body started pushing. It was a VERY interesting sensation... I was in the birth pool.


----------



## terrabella (Oct 19, 2005)

16 hour back labor (she was posterior too though). My water popped as she slipped into the canal, I yelled at the nurse that she was coming *now*, and she was born into the nurses hands on the next contraction. Knock on wood, she only suffered some facial bruising. Many babies born that fast, run a risk of other complications. Well, actually, she didn't get all of her fluid out, as is common, because she spit it out all (a lot!) over dh a couple hours later.







But none aspirated, thank goodness.


----------

